# Dog doors!



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

We have always had a dog door for the past 20 yrs or so and when we moved into our current house 4 yrs ago the first thing we did was put up a fence around the back yard and have someone put a dog door into the wall leading to the backyard, it is located in the puppy room which is also my office. 
I am now thinking I need to make it bigger. Our issue is we have 4 dogs of various sizes. Well the 2 dachshunds are the same (about 14 #'s), a yorkie about 7 #'s and then our GSD puppy right now about 15 #'s but that won't last long. Before Kesler passed away our previous GSD she used the puppy door just fine at a lean 95 pounds. We have a large easy door from gun dog supply. For up to 100 pounds, great quality door with lifetime warranty on the poly door. However we had to have it installed lower than normal for a larger dog because of our little ones. Kesler flew threw it with no issues but she did have to hunch down to get through. I imagine over time that could put or did put a strain on the back and hips. Never saw any issues or concerns with her but I started thinking today that if we wanted to change it, now would be the time. 

What do you guys do that have puppy doors with different size dogs. I would prefer not to have two doors put in the wall if I can help it. I am thinking make it taller for Silas our GSD but still have it go as low as it does now for the small pups. The next size up should do that. I have always read the bottom part of the door should go just about an inch lower than the bottom part of your dogs abdomen. Well ours is fine now but it won't be once Silas grows which he is doing very quickly  

Anyway sorry for the ramble but wanted to get other thoughts and creative ideas on dog doors.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

We have doggie door that came with the house. The two smaller dogs use it just fine. Riley out grew it so we just let him in and out the door when he wanted. For now Kaleb can still use it. When he gets to big we'll just open the door for him.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I have the Endura Flap door, and I seriously love it. Best dog door I have ever had. It NEVER blows open, even in the Oklahoma wind. It has a high aspect ratio, so it is taller and skinnier than a "regular" dog door, and lower to the ground. The big ones might be too hard for a teeny dog or cat to open. The magnets are quite strong. Worth checking out though.

Endura Flap Pet Doors

High aspect ratio benefits


My dog door:


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

trcy said:


> We have doggie door that came with the house. The two smaller dogs use it just fine. Riley out grew it so we just let him in and out the door when he wanted. For now Kaleb can still use it. When he gets to big we'll just open the door for him.


Thanks, yeah opening the door is not an issue since I am right there during the day but our dogs are so use to it after all these years and the dog door is on the other side of the house in a 2600 sq FT house that is not a very open lay out, so in the evenings or weekends when I am not in the office/dog room where the back door is, I may not hear them when they go to the back door. We tried a doggie door bell but could not hear that either.... So the doggie door just seems to work with our crew. I prefer to go out with them and do about 80% of the time but I do like to have it for other times. They stay in all the time with us, wherever we are but there are times they slither away and want to check out their landscape.



dogfaeries said:


> I have the Endura Flap door, and I seriously love it. Best dog door I have ever had. It NEVER blows open, even in the Oklahoma wind. It has a high aspect ratio, so it is taller and skinnier than a "regular" dog door, and lower to the ground. The big ones might be too hard for a teeny dog or cat to open. The magnets are quite strong. Worth checking out though.
> 
> Endura Flap Pet Doors
> 
> ...



Thanks! I actually really like that. What size is yours? Ours is nice but does let in some air. I will definitely be looking into that one. Actually with those dimensions I could just use one door. But you have me wondering now if the little ones could open the large one. The easy door from gun dog supply is sturdy but it has a little heft to it because of the metal at the bottom to weight the plexiglass so it centers itself in the doorway.

I have some time but definitely looking into the options.


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

Does anyone have a recommendation for one that will work in a concrete block foundation wall? I would like to have one that opens into our fenced yard so I don't have to go out when it's raining or zero degrees.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I have the large single flap. There is definitely NO air coming through.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Crocky said:


> But you have me wondering now if the little ones could open the large one. The easy door from gun dog supply is sturdy but it has a little heft to it because of the metal at the bottom to weight the plexiglass so it centers itself in the doorway.
> 
> I have some time but definitely looking into the options.



Apparently you can remove and reposition some of the magnets so it's easier to open. I left all my magnets in place. I didn't want my Siamese to escape, or the door to blow open.

Sage was used to the old dog door that was practically worthless. I put the new one in and Carly and Russell blasted through it. Sage went up to it, pushed lightly with her nose, and it didn't budge. She looked at me and I could see the thought bubble over her head that said "It's broken". It's not broken, Sage. She tried again. "It's definitely broken". It's not broken, Sage. You're a shepherd. Push it open! I swear it took her 2 days to figure out it wasn't going to just blow open by itself. Silly dog.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I have two, one through a door, one through a wall. The puppies start to use them when they are about 3 weeks old, and IDK, maybe 4-5 pounds. It is funny to watch them. The flaps are solid. They rear up on their back legs, and then they come down on the bottom where the dog falls closed. And then they riggle until all you see is a little tail wagging away and going through. 





Outside I have a step, inside, the big dogs and the puppies can manage the same size door.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I seriously couldn't function without a dog door, LOL. Russell housebroke himself with ours when he was about 10 weeks old. 

I love that puppy setup, selzer!


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks Diane, that gives me a better idea. I love our puppy door too, makes life much easier some days! What kind are the ones you have selzer. Yeah, see it looks perfectly positioned for your adult GSD coming through. Kesler use to have to bend down a bit to get through. Even though our door is large it is pretty low....the bottom lines up just above the base board then goes up about 15 inches or so. Our flap is 11 1/4 wide and 14 3/4 tall. I just need to move it up in the wall and put in a smaller one for the little guys or just get something taller and replace the one I have now. Love the setup too!


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

TAR HEEL MOM said:


> Does anyone have a recommendation for one that will work in a concrete block foundation wall? I would like to have one that opens into our fenced yard so I don't have to go out when it's raining or zero degrees.


Some have the inner wall that is expandable for different depths. The issue I would think is cutting through the concrete block. I am sure it cane be done though. Some advertise that they can fit brick walls etc...


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

OK..I found some with the wall tunnels for 6" wall installation. No problem. Now I ma just trying to decide on the size. My lab is your standard blocky lab, not as tall as the Shepherd but pretty thick (she's a little fat, but ssshhhh, don't tell her) and then my Shephed is about 85 pounds and fairly tall. Is a large big enough? It will be in the basement so a little air flow isn't a critical issue, but I still think I"ll go with a double flap. I looked at the endure, but they are outside my budget right now. I'm considering this one off ebay: Ideal "Ruff Weather" Insulated Pet Dog Door 2 Flaps Wall Kit All Sizes | eBay

Any opinions?


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

We've had 2 and this one is by far the best!
MaxSeal Pet Doors 
Moms


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

The max seal is nice but wow, expensive. I may look into something like that down the road. I purchased a super XL door yesterday so will work on expanding my dog door hole over the next week.

The ruff weather one looks nice Tar Heel mom. Not sure on size though, I am terrible with that but I would imagine the guide by weight would help. My current door is 11 1/4 wide, 15 tall and was plenty wide for my GSD. The new one is 15 wide and 20 tall


----------

